
1 million is so 2011 - fogus
http://blog.whatsapp.com/index.php/2012/01/1-million-is-so-2011/
======
signa11
here is the video from erlang-factory 2012 which kind of goes in more depth
(and width) : <http://vimeo.com/44312354>. the pdf for the talk is available
here: [http://www.erlang-
factory.com/upload/presentations/558/efsf2...](http://www.erlang-
factory.com/upload/presentations/558/efsf2012-whatsapp-scaling.pdf)

